

Awesome Fontstacks give you ready to use web font collections - moeffju
http://awesome-fontstacks.com/

======
moeffju
Friends of a friend created this for Rails Rumble. I like it because I like
design, typography and web fonts, and this makes it a lot easier to get a
matching set of fonts. Including links to download the fonts, and the
appropriate CSS, previews with the selected fonts, and (!) previews "what if
the font was not downloaded".

